# Logitech optical mouse

## Zolookas

I have Logitech OEM Pilot S96 optical mouse and sometimes my mouse cuts off or starts clicking with no reason. The only way to fix this problem is ctrl+alt+backspace and startx  :Sad: 

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

        InputDevice    "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

# Additional fonts: Locale, Gimp, TTF...

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi"

# True type and type1 fonts are also handled via xftlib, see /etc/X11/XftConfig!

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/western"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/defoma/CID"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/defoma/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

        Load  "bitmap" # bitmap-fonts

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" ""

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

#        Driver          "mouse"

#        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

#        Option          "Protocol"              "auto"

#        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

#        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

#EndSection

# Auto-generated by Archie mkxcfg

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor0"

      Option "DPMS" "true"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 92.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

#   HorizSync    28.0 - 78.0 # Warning: This may fry very old Monitors

#   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 62.0 # Extreme conservative. Will flicker. TFT default.

   #  Default modes distilled from

   #      "VESA and Industry Standards and Guide for Computer Display Monitor

   #       Timing", version 1.0, revision 0.8, adopted September 17, 1998.

   #  $XFree86: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/etc/vesamodes,v 1.4 1999/11/18 16:52:17 tsi Exp $

   # 640x350 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x350"    31.5  640  672  736  832    350  382  385  445 +hsync -vsync

   # 640x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x400"    31.5  640  672  736  832    400  401  404  445 -hsync +vsync

   # 720x400 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "720x400"    35.5  720  756  828  936    400  401  404  446 -hsync +vsync

   # 640x480 @ 60Hz (Industry standard) hsync: 31.5kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    25.2  640  656  752  800    480  490  492  525 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  664  704  832    480  489  491  520 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.5kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    31.5  640  656  720  840    480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

   # 640x480 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 43.3kHz

   ModeLine "640x480"    36.0  640  696  752  832    480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

   # 800x600 @ 56Hz (VESA) hsync: 35.2kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    36.0  800  824  896 1024    600  601  603  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 37.9kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    40.0  800  840  968 1056    600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 72Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.1kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    50.0  800  856  976 1040    600  637  643  666 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 46.9kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    49.5  800  816  896 1056    600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

   # 800x600 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 53.7kHz

   ModeLine "800x600"    56.3  800  832  896 1048    600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768i @ 43Hz (industry standard) hsync: 35.5kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264    768  768  776  817 +hsync +vsync Interlace

   # 1024x768 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 48.4kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 56.5kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312    768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 68.7kHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"   94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376    768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 67.5kHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600    864  865  868  900 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 60.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  108.0 1280 1376 1488 1800    960  961  964 1000 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 85.9kHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728    960  961  964 1011 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 64.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 80.0kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 91.1kHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728   1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 75.0kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 65Hz (VESA) hsync: 81.3kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 70Hz (VESA) hsync: 87.5kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 93.8kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 85Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   # 1792x1344 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 83.6kHz

   ModeLine "1792x1344" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448   1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

   # 1792x1344 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 106.3kHz

   ModeLine "1792x1344" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456   1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync

   # 1856x1392 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 86.3kHz

   ModeLine "1856x1392" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528   1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

   # 1856x1392 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

   ModeLine "1856x1392" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560   1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # 1920x1440 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 90.0kHz

   ModeLine "1920x1440" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # 1920x1440 @ 75Hz (VESA) hsync: 112.5kHz

   ModeLine "1920x1440" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640   1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

   # Additional modelines

   ModeLine "1800x1440"  230    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   ModeLine "1800x1440"  250    1800 1896 2088 2392  1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

   # Extended modelines with GTF timings

   # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

   ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

   # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

   ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

   # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

   ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

   ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

   ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

   ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

   ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

   ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

# Auto-generated by Archie mkxcfg

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   Option   "NoLogo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## stealthy

Hello I that mouse on my laptop once a while and have no problems. Could be faulty mouse. Although mouse configuration for X is slightly different too.

Yours:

```
[quote]Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

[/quote]

```

 mine

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

```

As you can see only thing really different is the protocol that I am using. I don't know why you have emulate3buttons etc. cause the scroll wheel already has the 3rd button

Hope this helps.

----------

## Zolookas

OK, i am testing thin config now. If i will have any problems, i will post here.

Thay xorg.conf is generated by hwd on my previous distro: archlinux.

----------

## Zolookas

 *Zolookas wrote:*   

> OK, i am testing thin config now. If i will have any problems, i will post here.
> 
> Thay xorg.conf is generated by hwd on my previous distro: archlinux.

 

EDIT: unforcunatly my mouse "cut off" about after 10 minutes, and now after about 1 minute after startx  :Sad: 

At this moment mouse in kde is not reacting. I have no problems in windows with my mouse, so i think it's xorg's or kde problem.

I think this could be kde problem, becouse i had same problem, then i was using arch linux with kde 3.4.1 and when i was using fluxbox about an hour in gentoo i had no problems...

----------

## elephant

Have you tried setting the device to /dev/input/mice?

----------

## Master Shake

 *elephant wrote:*   

> Have you tried setting the device to /dev/input/mice?

 

Isn't that just for usb mice?

Here's my xorg for my mouse I use an mx1000.

```
Identifier   "Logitech MX1000"

Driver   "mouse"

Option "Protocol"   "auto"   

Option   "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

Option   "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:10.0-1/input0"

Option    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Buttons" "12"

Option   "ZAxisMapping" "11 12"

Option "Resolution"   "800"
```

Try putting the physical address in there too.

----------

## elephant

 *Master Shake wrote:*   

>  *elephant wrote:*   Have you tried setting the device to /dev/input/mice? 
> 
> Isn't that just for usb mice?

 

Hmm, I guess. Maybe after attaching it to the usb port (if possible), the mouse would behave differently? What is /dev/input/mouse0,1... for by the way?

----------

## Zolookas

I have PS/2 mouse (old usb mouse broken  :Smile: )

After another mouse cut off i've turned off X server and i was typing startx when my keyboard cut off  :Sad: 

Serious compactibility problems, i am disabling kernel joystic support maybe it's causing problems. I will post my .config here. I have absolutely no problems with my peripherial using ms windows.

----------

## skellr

I would try another Protocol, I remember getting some nasty behavior from mine.

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "Buttons" "5"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection
```

----------

## billium

I would agree with Rainskellr but try protocol imps/2 this works well for my logitech mouse.

I did use protocol auto but sometimes the plug and play would not get the correct protocol though the kvm I use.

Billy

----------

## Zolookas

I am really annoyed  :Sad: 

90% of cut off's happens when i hold some buttons pressed on keyboard and pry to move my mouse  :Confused: 

Also my keyboard (Logitech office internet) sometimes continues typing letter then i release buton  :Confused: 

----------

## Major

 *Zolookas wrote:*   

> I am really annoyed 
> 
> 90% of cut off's happens when i hold some buttons pressed on keyboard and pry to move my mouse 
> 
> Also my keyboard (Logitech office internet) sometimes continues typing letter then i release buton 

 

I found a temporary solution for you and for me

```
xset r off
```

this disable the effect of key holding so you wont keep typing after releasing.

I'm having the same trouble with my keyboard and mouse cant find a way to solve it.

----------

## Major

I may have found the issue about the mouse randomly clicking ....

```
# lspci -v | grep USB
```

----------

